# Bose Companion 5 ou Focal XS



## Skillz (25 Novembre 2009)

Salut les gens,


Je vais debut decembre commander mon premier mac : Imac 27 quad core 


et avec je vais me prendre un kit d'enceinte mais j' hésite entre deux kit :


- Focal XS

- Companion 5 de BOSE


J'utiliserais se kit pour de la music et des serie/film si sa peu vous aider 



Merci d'avance :love:


----------



## olaf1966 (25 Novembre 2009)

Focal XS :love:

C'est vraiment d'excellentes enceintes.


----------



## iMacounet (25 Novembre 2009)

Les Bose aussi sont de très bonne qualitée.

J'ai eu un système Companion 2 de chez Bose. Une très bonne qualitée de son. :love:


----------



## olaf1966 (25 Novembre 2009)

Je ne nie pas, mais pour moi les Focal XS sont vraiment meilleures. 

Elles ne jouent pas dans la même cour :love::love:


----------



## Skillz (25 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que je vais faire peter les Focal XS alor


----------



## chacha95 (24 Février 2010)

Skillz a dit:


> Je crois que je vais faire peter les Focal XS alor


Alors tu en penses quoi ??


----------

